# Speaking of birds!



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I saved one today. These are before I caught him


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great job and great images. How did you catch him?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, they are the coolest birds!!

Great pics and great job!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WTG Man.....Great shots! and cudos to you for saving him.....


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful. Yes...how did you catch him? One wing looks like it was maybe injured? What is the rest of the story!!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thought you'd never ask! Coming down Hammerly to Brittmore. Seem em on the right on that big castle church lot. Had my 28-70 and could not zoom in close enough but i got a few. PO'd I did'nt have the big glass again, even have a big glass rack in my truck, just to lazy to get it out. I go on a block or 2 and think maybe if I go back to the house(not far) get the big one and come back. Sure enough he's still there. I get closer and closer and relize he's hurt. Set the camera down take off the jacket. Chase around the field for 5 or 10 min till I get em. Make some calls and take him to the texas wildlife rehab division affileated with the SPCA. real impressed with what they got goin on down there. Not SPCA kinda place, real people doin real work


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Excellent work. You should be commended for your diligence. I am sure he would thank you if he could. Hopefully they can rehab him and someday soon he will be back in the Texas skies fo all of us to see. Good job.
James


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

beautiful pics.....nice job! :cheers:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm, might be the one I had chassing pigeons all over my yard for the past month. Haven't seen him for a few days now. I live right off hammerly and the toll road (only a few hundred yards from your capture site)..


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We're almost neighbors? Red impala street?


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice going on both the pictures and the save. didn't he bite when you picked him up?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey man. Good job!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope not even a small attempt.Now while approaching he gave the impression he would attack but never did. 
Thanks man, it was cool. My second oppurtunity to handle a wild one. I had the advag here but the first one was able bodied. I was in awe of the power


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to madf1man again.


somebody please cover that man with green for me.

thank you for what you did Trey.

rosesm


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Koru said:


> somebody please cover that man with green for me.
> 
> thank you for what you did Trey.
> 
> rosesm


Gotcha.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks Austin!

rosesm


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the save. Love the pics too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Koru said:


> somebody please cover that man with green for me.
> 
> thank you for what you did Trey.
> 
> rosesm


One of the many reasons I consider Trey a good friend of mine.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That is the coolest story and having Arlon knowing the bird just tells me how small this world is. Funny how we innertwine. 

I saw a special the other night on Animal Planet about Houston Spca and Ike birds getting rehabilitated sp? and set free. They were doing a special on pelicans and some other birds injured. They showed the baby squirrels too--remember that? Crazy

Arlon/Trey, I'm in that area of Houston almost everyday. I must say your area took a big hit from Ike! I was surprised when I came back to work on how much damage was done to the buildings, fences and trees down over in your neighborhood.

Speaking of which, I just picked up 2 pallets, several hours ago, from DOF Subsea to deliver to Port Fourchon, La.
They are around Clay and the Belt.
Elliot is another one of my customers they are at Hammerly and the Belt.
Why am I telling you this? I don't know. I must be getting tired from all the driving that I did. I'm such a goober.


Trey, your the greatest! Because of you that hawk may live a longer life.

Well, time to get some shut eye. I'm in Port Fourchon, La right now. I got my camera with me too! If I don't leave before daylight I'll try and get some pictures of the wildlife and such.

Sandy


----------



## JMatt (Jan 3, 2009)

Hawks are so cool, great job and great pics!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Update for those intrested. The hawk did not make it. It was determined besides the brake in the wing itself that the shoulder joint was also shattered and not repairable. Better than a slow death on road side I suppose.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You did your best bro.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

madf1man said:


> Update for those intrested. The hawk did not make it. It was determined besides the brake in the wing itself that the shoulder joint was also shattered and not repairable. Better than a slow death on road side I suppose.


oh that's such a shame, it was a beautiful creature. thank you for checking up on it Trey, and yes, much better than a slow death on the road side. he/she would have known they were loved.  rosesm


----------

